# Weed help



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

For some reason this year I am getting a lot more weeds than I normally do. Put down Prodiamine (granular from LCN) and let some rain water it in. Ton of clover in some spots which it sounds like Prodiamine doesn't stop clover very well. But I'm getting some other weeds I haven't seen before and a lot of them. Any idea on what these are and why I'd have so many even after using Prodiamine?

No idea what this is (these two pics are the same weed)





This looks like Hairy Bittercress





Not sure what this one is either



This side of my lawn has barely had any weeds the last 3 years but this year there are a good amount


----------



## grumpsterfire (Jun 26, 2021)

I think your prodiamine app was mainly to prevent grassy weeds such as poa annua and crabgrass from germinating and establishing.

So your first photo looks like poa trivialis which is a perennial that spreads mainly by stolons. If it was there last year, prodiamine wouldn't have killed it. This one is a bugger that needs roundup or digging to eradicate. Lots of threads on the mountains people have moved to kill this weed.

2nd one is hairy bittercress. It's a winter annual so even if prodiamine is/was labeled for it (I don't know if it is) it would only stop it if you applied in the fall. I do believe dimension is labeled for it. I applied dimension in the fall and it helped get my hairy bittercress under better control. Kill it with whatever you kill dandelions with.

3rd one. I don't know what it is but I'd hit it with your dandelion herbicide first while you figure out what it is and best methods for control.

I'm new to this so please defer to a more experienced member if they chime in.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The fifth photo looks like Corn Speedwell.


----------



## h22lude (Jul 24, 2018)

grumpsterfire said:


> I think your prodiamine app was mainly to prevent grassy weeds such as poa annua and crabgrass from germinating and establishing.
> 
> So your first photo looks like poa trivialis which is a perennial that spreads mainly by stolons. If it was there last year, prodiamine wouldn't have killed it. This one is a bugger that needs roundup or digging to eradicate. Lots of threads on the mountains people have moved to kill this weed.
> 
> ...


Thank you

I do have other spots with what looks like poa trivialis too. I may just dig them up and put grass seed in those spots in the fall.

I also have a lot more clover that I have been trying to kill. I've been using this https://thelawncarenut.com/collections/weed-control/products/broadleaf-weed-control-triad-select%E2%84%A2-3-way-herbicide#

I'll use this on the bittercress and corn speedwell. I can't remember if I put down prodiamine in the fall or not last year. Definitely have it on the schedule for this year though. It does look like prodiamine prevents it.


----------



## vivey (8 mo ago)

fifth is similar to what I have, see here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=35808

It seems to be corn speedwall.


----------

